# Kreg self centering table



## Zappa (Apr 16, 2007)

Saw this at work on you tube and was really impressed I really like the self centering fence as well as a quick way to change it to a joiner. Anyone else have any info.. Z


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Zappa

Are you talking about this one ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrJXjpidqfw
OR this one ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcoDDUrruB8

$$$ 500.oo dollar router table
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-PRS1040-Precision-Router-System/dp/B00002240Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1204727254&sr=8-1

http://kregextranet.com/products/prs/product.php?PRODUCT_ID=91

You May also want to take a look at the router table below,comes with base a cabinet  and free shipping 
http://www.amazon.com/CMT-999-500-02-Industrio-Precision-Clearance/dp/B000Q930DO/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1196901856&sr=1-1
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6521-cmt-industrio-router-table-system-orange-cabinet.html
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/6420-insert-plate-size-11-5-handle-spread-how-prevent-problems.html

If you want to see the new CMT (Sommerfeld) router table setup click on the link below.
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/
=====
---------------
I don't have the Kreg table but I do have the insert plate and the hold clamp and I use some tee-track that works great to line up the pocket hole projects up...
The clamp just slips into the insert plate and the tee-track stock..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrJXjpidqfw
=========

Just my 2 cents on the Kreg router table,,,,Kreg is playing with your mine just a little bit, the fence doesn't need to be parallel with any part of the table or table parts because the router table is a single point cutting device unlike a table saw...The Fence, can be on skew angle and still work just fine.
The tee-slots are great for holding many items but it's not needed to use the router table, a simple push block will do just about all you will want to do on the router table....

"as well as a quick way to change it to a joiner"
I should note the CMT router table fence has about the same,it comes with 2 steel flat bars to side into the Alum. fence to set it up as a jointer.

=============


Zappa said:


> Saw this at wotk on you tube and was really impressed I really like the self centering fence as well as a quick way to change it to a joiner. Anyone else have any info.. Z


----------



## bob sanders (Mar 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Just my 2 cents on the Kreg router table,,,,Kreg is playing with your mine just a little bit, the fence doesn't need to be parallel with any part of the table or table parts because the router table is a single point cutting device unlike a table saw...The Fence, can be on skew angle and still work just fine.
> The tee-slots are great for holding many items but it's not needed to use the router table, a simple push block will do just about all you will want to do on the router table....


I don't think Kreg is necessarily trying to run anything by anyone here. What they say in the video is that the self squaring fence allows you to make fast adjustments to the fence's position without having to use a ruler and/or pencil. For example... you're building a sliding dovetail joint and after your first pass you're about 1/32 of an inch off. You just release teh fence, find the right marking on the tape, and lock the fence back down. Just like on a table saw fence, whateve ryou set at the tape, is what gets set at the center of the bit.

Also, when you're working with bearingless bits, depth can be very important... the self squaring fence helps you a lot with bearingless bits.

I suppose the other thing it really helps with is when you want to use a miter gauge or featherboards. Because the fence is always parallel to the miter slot, you won't have to make adjustment after adjustment in order to get the fence positioned correctly and usable with a miter gauge. 

Just a few thoughts. I'm sure there are other reasons. The bottom line is that it doesn't really do anything that a normal router can't do.... it just does them faster, and with less effort from the you!


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

It's my next fence! :sold: 
Had my eyes on it for a long time. To me it’s the most important aspect of the router table being able to move the fence 100% parallel.
About time someone incorporated the table saw style fence.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm with BobJ3 on this one, check out the Jessem line before you go with the Kreg stuff. Cheers. 
Btw, I love Kreg's pocket hole gear, second to no one, I just see very little value in a t-square style fence on a router table.

Jessem router table systems. 

Jer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

If your sold on this type of fence, you should take a hard look at the Incra fence for the router table, it's only 60.oo bucks and it can do the same as the Kreg plus more...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra fence


===========


Router is still my name said:


> It's my next fence! :sold:
> Had my eyes on it for a long time. To me it’s the most important aspect of the router table being able to move the fence 100% parallel.
> About time someone incorporated the table saw style fence.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> If your sold on this type of fence


Hi Bj, how goes body  
Actually, I’m working on some plans for modifying my Fence (bench dog pro) to square style (table saw type) fence. have some rail parts.
If it doesn’t work then, I might consider the Kreg fence.
I’ve wanted this style of fence since I first build my table.
Incra fence wouldn’t work with my current tabletop since mine has offset plate and I like having tabletop real estate in front of the fence and not wasting it behind the fence. Also it doesn’t have the joining features of Kreg and bench dog. 
I just need to figure out what to use for locking mechanism.


----------



## bob sanders (Mar 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Router
> 
> If your sold on this type of fence, you should take a hard look at the Incra fence for the router table, it's only 60.oo bucks and it can do the same as the Kreg plus more...
> 
> ...


The only downside to the Incra would be that you use up all of the space on the back side of the fence. A table-saw like fence takes up much less space than one like the top-center mounted Incra.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

The space on the back side of the fence is dead space on most router tables,,almost never used  other than to hold a light , etc. it's like the guy that put most of his money in the bank and it just sits there not doing anything with it... other than seeing it get smaller ever day now that the US dollar is going down the tube.

So to say the Incra jig can used that wasted space up very well,some will say don't have the room for a Incra jig on my router table, that's the neat thing about the Incra it just needs to be screwed to a board that can hang over the back side..or the right side..

Or you can use the low tech way, (Bob R. way ) one tap with a hanmmer on the fence is 1/32" two taps is 1/16" ....

==========
====


----------

